

40% off Pragmatic Programmers books and screencasts. - steve19
http://media.pragprog.com/newsletters/2009-11-18.html

======
simonista
Anyone have recommendations? The only thing I've ever bought from PragProg is
Agile Web Development with Rails, which I can recommend.

~~~
justinweiss
Most of their language books are pretty good -- Programming Erlang and
Programming Clojure are both worth reading, if you're interested in either
language.

It's disappointing that they don't discount The Pragmatic Programmer, as
that's a book I wholeheartedly recommend to every working developer. I think
that's still owned by Addison Wesley.

~~~
runevault
Yeah sadly they don't have the publishing rights to that book. Actually I
should reread my copy at some point, seems like every time through something
new sticks.

------
steve19
does anyone know how these discounts affect author royalties? Do they get 40%
less and do they have any say regarding their books going on sale?

~~~
javery
Yes they get 40% less and no they don't have any say, that being said 40% off
at pragprog is probably still more money to the authors then the 40% + cut
that Amazon or other retailers take.

